# Experiences About Delphi Dc Converter?



## iruraz (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I decided to buy delphi 2.2kW universal dc-dc converter. Could you please share with me your views?

http://delphi.com/manufacturers/auto/hevevproducts/converter/dc-to-dc-converter/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

iruraz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I decided to buy delphi 2.2kW universal dc-dc converter. Could you please share with me your views?
> 
> http://delphi.com/manufacturers/auto/hevevproducts/converter/dc-to-dc-converter/


That looks like a very nice converter. I am surprised you are able to purchase one. I guess at service replacement price. Also, why do you want bi-directional capability? It seems like there would be considerable cost associated with that feature and no apparent use for it.


----------



## iruraz (Sep 4, 2012)

@major bi-directionality is not important for me. My system input ~310V. I searched rigid and robust dc converter but I didn't find any ~1kW range. And it is the most professional product as a result of my research.

I found it from New Eagle.

http://store.neweagle.net/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=80000298-1297393330


----------



## NewEagle (May 20, 2013)

Iruraz,
Thank you for your purchase. We sincerely appreciate your interest in New Eagle.
We have updated our webstore. The Delphi DC-DC is available here:
http://store.neweagle.net/delphi-universal-2-2kw-dc-dc-converter-with-packard-high-voltage-connector.html
New Eagle also offers a full EV Supervisor kit.
http://www.neweagle.net/support/wik...)_Hybrid_Vehicles#Electric_Vehicle_Supervisor
Thank you again,
Daniel Dugan
New Eagle
Technical Sales and Support


----------

